# Me and my wife had anal sex for the first time.



## Danielneeson (Jun 16, 2018)

We had anal sex and we were talking about fantasies. I asked her I dreamed about group sex and she said maybe we could do it. So does she also like group sex? Also she loves anal sex and I was fingering her ***** too at the same time so maybe she likes being double penetrated.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Danielneeson said:


> We had anal sex and we were talking about fantasies. I asked her I dreamed about group sex and she said maybe we could do it. So does she also like group sex? Also she loves anal sex and I was fingering her ***** too at the same time so maybe she likes being double penetrated.


Did you come here to brag or do you have a question?


----------



## Danielneeson (Jun 16, 2018)

I am asking a serious question


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I think TAM needs a new coat of paint.
I think the flashing Neon Sign needs to go.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Danielneeson said:


> I am asking a serious question


So why not ask your wife.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

To answer your serious question, there is absolutely no doubt she LOVES anal sex, and some serious triple digit double penetration….also, I'm sure she would be a shining star with the group sex crowd. In my years here on TAM these scenarios always play out well….GO FOR IT…#YOLO, #FOMO


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

:|:nerd::smile2::grin2:>


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Colour me sceptical @Danielneeson.

Although saying this is obviously redundant since you have done it. I hope you realise that if you and your wife do try double penetration as a group sport with another man, you will feel the other mans penis stimulating yours a the same time if you are both inside her.

That said of course you would know that from fingering her at the same time, since you would have felt your fingers on your penis, through the lining separating her rectum and vagina.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Is there a reason you didn't post this in the sex in marriage forum?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

At the same time ? With each other ?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Danielneeson are you using your real life name as your TAM name?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Some women enjoy anal sex. Some might enjoy the physical sensation of multiple penetration but that does NOT imply that they want multiple partners. Use of a toy is a much better way to try that the first time. 

It could be that she wants multiple partners as well, but that doesn't in any way follow from her enjoying anal.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

My only warning is that these are two entirely different fetishes. It's one thing to do unusual things that involve only you and your wife. It's quite another to start involving other people. This can erode the whole foundation of your marriage. It's a line that many people end up wishing they'd never crossed.


----------



## Shamrockfaced (Feb 9, 2018)

Danielneeson said:


> We had anal sex and we were talking about fantasies. I asked her I dreamed about group sex and she said maybe we could do it. So does she also like group sex? Also she loves anal sex and I was fingering her ***** too at the same time so maybe she likes being double penetrated.


Maybe it's something she fantasies about but would never act on. I think it would be fun to get a blow job from two girls at once. But I would never do it or seriously entertain it. There are many reasons why.

Wife and I watch porn together. She gets off on seeing DP, gangbang and multiple girls touching each other. But she would never do any of that in real life. We luke to get tipsy and have crazy sex together, at hone, alone. Fantasy and reality are two distinct things.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Danielneeson said:


> I asked her I dreamed about group sex and she said maybe we could do it. So does she also like group sex?



Your not much of a listener are you Dawg. The way she framed her response leads to the possibility she already familiar with and participated in group sex. I think you need to hire a professional for a MMF or a session where you watch. A pro would know handle any comfortableness that would come up, especially on your part. Your wife doesn't sound like she'd have a problem with it.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I'll play along. I'm a woman and I enjoyed anal the first time. I enjoy double penetration as well it both give me very strong and widely felt orgasms. However my double penetration is with a toy. They make special dildo's with a ring that slips over a mans penis and let's you have the toy on top or bottom. While in a fantasy I might like real double penetration as nothing feels as nice as a real penis, I'd never want to do that in real life.

Why are you so excited about the idea of group sex? Are you excited About another man doing your wife? Or the possibility of doing another woman? What need of yours isn't being fulfilled?

Or are you way to into porn and want to be your own star?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Group sex typically isn't a go to real world adventure unless you want to share your W from there on. It will open a can of worms so to speak.
Just my two cents.....same opinions are prevalent...

But hey. It's up to you both.
But it will create a big gap in yours a Ws level of intimacy from there on. Be prepared for issues to follow.


----------

